# Clear Creek: help me understand



## TheCream

OK, so I do appreciate that I have a stream where I can catch a trout in the fall/spring that isn't across state lines or across this state. But what exactly is the purpose of stocking tiny little browns like this? 










I caught a bunch of them on Friday like this. It makes sense to me to stock browns this size in the Mad where they can live and grow. The holdover rate in Clear Creek has to be very, very low. So why put 6" browns in there that will likely die by summer? If we are going to have trout in Clear Creek, and they are likely not to hold over, does it not make more sense to put the same stocker rainbows in there that the state puts in warmwater lakes for put-and-take? I have read that rainbows are cheaper and easier to hatch, so why not stick some 10-14" rainbows in there? 

On one hand I appreciate there being trout there, period...on the other, I have no idea what the vision or purpose of putting trout there truly is.


----------



## garhtr

I think it's a waste of fish since they will all likely die before mid summer. I think a fall stocking of rainbows with a catch and release season is a much better idea, after the end of April open the creek to catch and keep. KY has dozens of steams with catch and release regs and it provides anglers with Fishing opportunity's all winter.
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## TheCream

Depending on which site you use for your info, trout become stressed when the water temps get into the high 60's. They stop growing in the low to mid 70's. Much higher than that, death. A buddy of mine said a few summers back he took a temperature reading on Clear Creek that was low 80's. Obviously, deeper holes will probably be a bit cooler, but you get the picture. That 6" brown, even if it lives through the summer, is not going to put much growth on.

I'm with you, drop the browns and put slightly larger rainbows in there. I like the idea of C&R season, followed by take and bake. It would have to be patrolled for that, but in my trip there Friday I saw the ranger drive by at least 3 times in a little over 3 hours.


----------



## garhtr

I'm still planning a trip to CC sometime this winter but I've been saying that for several years and I guess saying they should stop "wasting" brown trout in that stream is a little hypocritical on my part because I do want to fish there.
I could be mistaken but I believe CC was stocked with rainbows (70's)many many years ago as was the Mad Rvr. I remember the first week or so after the trout stockings the Mad was crowded with anglers but it was a catch and keep scenario and live bait was legal, I always felt a catch and release season with artificial baits would have thinned the crowds somewhat. One thing for sure the Mad is a much better fishery now than in those rainbow days!
Good luck and Good Fishing.


----------



## ejsell

Good question. They do the same thing in the lower Clear Fork River. If we have a cool summer there maybe a few holdovers but out of the last 7 or so years I bet that's true for only 2 of them. They are much more likely to survive in the upper river above pleasant Hill lake. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Salmonid

Clear creek has been on the edge of getting cut for stocking for some time. Correct the holdover rate is very low. Unfortunately ohio is very limited in its opportunity to chase trout in moving water so for the time being. Clear creek will stay Now you ask why nit stock bigger bows??? This wont happen because ohio offers bows in its lake program in what it calls its quantity program where the browns and moving water are a quality fishery. So mixing bows into moving water wont happen nor will browns be put in lakes. Add the fact that the dnr had to sign away their first 3 children to be able to get Clear Creek to be stocked in the first place. Cc is listed as a state scenic and wild area so with that title comes extra protection against adding more people to a fragile ecosystem hence hardly any trails there. Adding bows to this area would go against what they are seeking which is no trash no traffic and people who will respect the area Nuff said. Lol Enjoy the beautiful scenery and catch a few trout a lot of shiners and maybe a pig of a smallmouth while being surrounded by solitude


----------



## TheCream

Salmonid said:


> Clear creek has been on the edge of getting cut for stocking for some time. Correct the holdover rate is very low. Unfortunately ohio is very limited in its opportunity to chase trout in moving water so for the time being. Clear creek will stay Now you ask why nit stock bigger bows??? This wont happen because ohio offers bows in its lake program in what it calls its quantity program where the browns and moving water are a quality fishery. So mixing bows into moving water wont happen nor will browns be put in lakes. Add the fact that the dnr had to sign away their first 3 children to be able to get Clear Creek to be stocked in the first place. Cc is listed as a state scenic and wild area so with that title comes extra protection against adding more people to a fragile ecosystem hence hardly any trails there. Adding bows to this area would go against what they are seeking which is no trash no traffic and people who will respect the area Nuff said. Lol Enjoy the beautiful scenery and catch a few trout a lot of shiners and maybe a pig of a smallmouth while being surrounded by solitude


That's exactly what I did. CC for quantity, somewhere else nearby for quality.


----------



## sbreech

I ventured down to Clear Creek this past weekend. It was pretty nice. There are a lot of fallen trees in the water, so some new deeper runs are being created from the change in the flow of water. It's an enjoyable fishing location, usually plenty of trout to be had. I never take anything heavier than a 4 weight down there. What like is being able to wade a few miles without seeing ANYBODY....


----------



## buckeyebowman

Good points by all, but I'm still a little confused. When, exactly did you catch that little brown? Since you posted yesterday and I can see brown, fallen leaves in the background I'm guessing it was recently. Unless it's an archived pic from Spring. There is that thing about "assuming". 

True, Ohio doesn't enjoy a wealth of spring creeks that are boffo trout habitat. I suppose one reason for browns is that they are the most "heat tolerant" of the trout, rainbows being a little less so, and brookies being the coal miner's canary in a cage in that regard. 

PA goes through the same deal with a lot of their freestone streams. I live in NE Ohio so that's where I have to go if I want to fly fish for trout, unless I want to fish Lake Erie tribs for steelhead. I guess they check the streams for water quality and hope there are enough deep holes or springs arising in the stream bed to keep some trout alive through a hot, dry Summer. 

And the reason for that size fish being stocked is easy. They're a lot cheaper than keeper sized!


----------



## sbreech

There are some browns in there over 12 inches, possibly holdovers from the year before. I catch them at Clear Creek in every month of the year, so that probably means that there is at least some holdover.....


----------



## garhtr

Salmonid said:


> Cc is listed as a state scenic and wild area so with that title comes extra protection against adding more people to a fragile ecosystem hence hardly any trails there. Adding bows to this area would go against what they are seeking which is no trash no traffic and people who will respect the area .


Throw up a few of these.








I've fished a dozen days on three different streams in KY since Oct 1 and I've seen a total of 3 anglers. There may be slightly more pressure when catch N kill begins in March but normally it's not to bad.
I would love to see odnr go back to the fall trout stockings, I liked catching the leftovers though the ice 
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## Tom 513

garhtr said:


> Throw up a few of these.
> View attachment 223707
> 
> I've fished a dozen days on three different streams in KY since Oct 1 and I've seen a total of 3 anglers. There may be slightly more pressure when catch N kill begins in March but normally it's not to bad.
> I would love to see odnr go back to the fall trout stockings, I liked catching the leftovers though the ice
> Good luck and Good Fishing !


I have been fishing streams in Ky during the 6mth catch and release season too, but you know if the weathers is good I always run into a local with a stringer full of trout. I was down there in late October a elderly woman and what looked to be her grandson were using power bait and corn, and yes they had a stringer full, another angler and I mentioned it was C&R season so she could hear Us, but continued to fish. Not a good lesson to teach your grandson.

Quote: True, Ohio doesn't enjoy a wealth of spring creeks that are boffo trout habitat. I suppose one reason for browns is that they are the most "heat tolerant" of the trout, rainbows being a little less so, and brookies being the coal miner's canary in a cage in that regard.................. I am a trout newbie, but I was told Rainbows tolerated warm water more than other species?


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU

https://cfrtu.org/the-brown-trout-research-program-in-ohio-assessing-survival-growth-and-movement/. check out this read Cream. i always loved fishing clear creek when i lived in the area. i have also seen 16 inch browns shocked out of clear creek. personally lost a couple really nice browns. caught several that have held over from previous years of stocking. The problem is clear creek just overall gets to warm through out most of the stream. There are a few holes that have some spring water influences that can allow some higher success of holdovers if they can manage to return to those holes when the water temps rise.


----------



## rickerd

OP is spot on. Stock those browns in Mad, and why not Apple Creek and upper Clear Fork of Mohican ( I know they already stock upper CFM). I can attest Apple creek on many years gets holdovers. Why the state won't stock some browns in there is beyond me. CFRTU has done a wonderful experiment to prove Apple Creek a viable trout fishery. Only thing holding it back is more trout taken than trout put in each year. The bug life in Apple creek is very strong and good variety for fish. Enough natural springs fish can find to survive hot summers. I know this first hand.

RIckerd


----------



## Yakphisher

Back in 08 or 09 I caught an 18" brown in the Hocking about a mile down stream in 80 degree weather about a week after memorial weekend. 
Brown trout will survive warmer water temps much better than rainbows.


----------



## TheCream

Yakphisher said:


> Back in 08 or 09 I caught an 18" brown in the Hocking about a mile down stream in 80 degree weather about a week after memorial weekend.
> Brown trout will survive warmer water temps much better than rainbows.


I knew it had to have happened at some point. How could it not? Fish get flushed out in high water or migrate downstream, end up in the Hocking. Cool that you caught one!


----------



## Yakphisher

TheCream said:


> I knew it had to have happened at some point. How could it not? Fish get flushed out in high water or migrate downstream, end up in the Hocking. Cool that you caught one!


Was fishing for smallies as you know how that is.  If you remember that baby EP sunfish pattern I posted way back, well that was what I caught it on. The deep hole is the main objective for sure.


----------

